# Long Term Forecast



## Angus (Nov 16, 2007)

sure some of you have read

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2007/11/forecasters_gro.html

yuck!


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2007)

The Skiing Weatherman's also kind of bearish on this season as well...

http://www.snocountry.com/staticpages/index.php/Skiing-Weather-pre


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2007)

oops wrong thread.


----------



## hammer (Nov 16, 2007)

Bob R said:


> oops wrong thread.


I thought you were busting on us for being the bearers of bad news...:smash:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2007)

It did say excluding Maine, so looks like SL/SR will be alright. And I'll take some warm weather as long as there are plenty of snowstorms in between them.


----------



## KingM (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the Skiing Weatherman's take better. It sounds like we may have some warm episodes, but it could also be cooler early on, allowing some good snowmaking, and that we might also finish strong. The sum total would still be better than last year's early-season disaster.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2007)

I posted the linc to the Sr weatherbug cam, thinking I was in storm discussion thread. Working alot and thinking little.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2007)

It's always hard to tell...right now things are going pretty well....take what we can get.


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 16, 2007)

Long range forecasts for the EC are just so useless. I really don't buy into them....there is no way for a long range forcast to predict what conditions will be like given all the small climate conditions that contribute to EC snow.  There's no way to predict from november whether cold fronts will match up with low pressure systems and what not. 

last year showed me the folly of forecasts outside of two weeks.


----------

